# St joe river Walleye



## Blood dawg (Jan 23, 2018)

anyone fish st joe river for walleye


----------



## Gblack (Apr 10, 2017)

Yea. Mottville Michigan. Dam is awesome.


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

Dude that question is like asking where somebody morel spot is. lots of eyes mostly done after dark at the dam. Put the time in and you will figure it out!


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

bowonly said:


> Dude that question is like asking where somebody morel spot is. lots of eyes mostly done after dark at the dam. Put the time in and you will figure it out!


I didn't take it that way 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gblack (Apr 10, 2017)

Me neither. I just took it as blooddogy looking for some help on wear to go.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I didn't think anything of it. ..
I took it as a "curiosity question "...


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I fished it years ago, and it is/can be good fishing. .
Berrien Springs dam area..


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Blood dawg said:


> anyone fish st joe river for walleye


 i don't know about the joe but i got my biggest eye in feb. in the grand 15.6# good luck, go gitum


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

ready2fish said:


> I didn't take it that way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wasn't trying to be mean or anything just that the people, that fish walleyes on that river are extremely quiet about it. It is a good walleye river but the locals keep that one close to the vest. Most of the guys i've seen have been after dark by the damn. Or down river out of boat. Your not going to find out much on this site about it.


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Blood dawg said:


> anyone fish st joe river for walleye


yes..quite a bit too.
i have fished most of it from Mottville to St Joe. spots? all typical river stuff, outside bends, heads of holes,feeder creeks, bridges,etc.
how/ jigs and minnows/plastic, of course..crawler harnesses work too, and not always on the bottom..go slow in your boat, until you learn the shallow stuff..it can be hard on equipment DAMHIKT..my fav stretch is Buchanan to Lake Chapin ..5..


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

5eyes said:


> yes..quite a bit too.
> i have fished most of it from Mottville to St Joe. spots? all typical river stuff, outside bends, heads of holes,feeder creeks, bridges,etc.
> how/ jigs and minnows/plastic, of course..crawler harnesses work too, and not always on the bottom..go slow in your boat, until you learn the shallow stuff..it can be hard on equipment DAMHIKT..my fav stretch is Buchanan to Lake Chapin ..5..


 do use use crawlers at this time of the year?


----------

